# The Police Reunion Tour



## hearmenow (Jul 13, 2007)

Sooooo.....thought I'd post a little thread about my Police experience recently. The wife and I bought tix about 4 months ago when they first went on sale. We had these huge plans of meeting up with these friends of ours and partying before, then hitting the concert. So, I forgot to put the date in my planner and totally forgot the date and committed to be out of town the same week on business! So, after some rearranging of my schedule, I'd planned on flying in at 7pm (first act started at 7, 2 opening acts and Police weren't expected to perform until 9pm) which would have allowed more than enough time to get there by the 2nd act - Maroon 5. So I make sure I get to the airport 2 hours early and checked in online the night before. Here's the kicker....I get to the airport at 5pm, only to find my flight was postponed until 9pm!!! And the flight is an hour! So by the time I got out of the airport and got to the stadium, the concert would have been over! I was soooo fucking pissed! 

Anyhow, I immediately rented a car to drive back - usually a 4-4.5 hour drive. So I average about 95 mph down the highway and I make excellent time.....until I get to a 80 mile stretch in the Everglades where there is no gas station. You got it....I ran out of gas. Probably about 5 miles from the end of that stretch. 5 miles from the next gas station. It's now about 8 pm. I flag down a car and fortunately, this guys stops. It's him, 2 shady looking dudes and a grandma type. So they take me to the nearest gas station and you guessed it, they don't have any gas containers. So on we went to the next closest station, which did have the container. So I get gassed up and make it to the stadium at about 9:20.

I missed the first 3 songs by the Police but caught the rest of the concert. It was probably the best concert I've seen in 20 years. The sold out crowd was rocking!!! I had a blast.

I won't bore you with the after-concert story of how both major northbound highways were either shut down or restricted to one lane for road work and I didn't get home until 2am.


----------



## IPokeSmot (Jul 19, 2007)

i would have liked to go, but the timing was bad. theyr gone from here now


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 19, 2007)

The girlfriend is going tonight, she is psyched.


----------



## hearmenow (Jul 20, 2007)

I was impressed with their performance. They seriously jammed and they performed as if they were enjoying themselves. They were feeding off the crowd's energy. The only song they didn't play was Synchronicity. They did a slight variation of Roxanne, which was their first finale. They came back out for an encore with Every Breath and played about another 15 mins. After the 1st encore, about 1/2 of the stadium left (not us!). They came out for a 2nd encore and fucking rocked straight without a pause for another 15 mins. I saw the Police back in 1983 and I can say they were even better this time. I highly recommend this tour.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 10, 2014)

Dude that was a amazing concert


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 10, 2014)

Because no one will ever look at this thread I'll just use this thread for my diary,Today I went to my little brothers house and waited in his room until he cam home and I punched him in the balls and yelled FUCK THE FREE WORLD and Dustin's little bitch ass was like WHY ARE YOU SO GAY and I responded, " cuz u have a pretty mouth " then I said now take it like a man and ran out of his room with his phone and went on a gay porn site and blasted the volume up and said WHAT WERE YOU WATCHING YOU SICK FUCK later that day I went to a McDonald's in mount airy and ordered 3 doubles and a large fry then I went home ate and jerked it and smoked a small bowl out of my girlfriend's nigger rigged pipe and snap chated her a pic of me grabbing a cookie out of the cupboard then I went to sleep and woke up got on RIU and did the usual and talked about how hot pink lights with weed is and then I tinychatted with my people from.royal hookah forum then I decided to use this thread as a dairy  I love you diary


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;KNIZofPB8ZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNIZofPB8ZM[/video]


----------

